# Cichlid Sex Help



## Cartster21 (Jul 29, 2009)

Im having troubles telling my sexs of fish apart and my pet store wont help since i didnt buy them there i ordered them. I have heard many different ways of telling them apart but very contradicting. If anyone can tell me a way i can without needing to hold them to look at the vent it would be VERY appreciated. It is my 45G i need to know of. :fish: :fish:


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

What species?


----------



## Cartster21 (Jul 29, 2009)

2 electric yellows 2 cherry red zebras 2 electric blue johnnis


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Cartster21 said:


> 2 electric yellows 2 cherry red zebras 2 electric blue johnnis


those can be hard, electric yellow labs can be very hard.

it is hard to know for sure, but you can guess the obvious males, and assume that that many of the most un-male like are females, the inbetweens wait and see

Male Red Zebra = a blue tint, especially in the dorsal, pointed dorsal fin, and larger, more distinct eggspots

Electric Blue = males more intense color, pointed dorsal, more distinct eggspots, but can be hard to know for sure. Males can be submissive.

Yellow Labs = can be very hard. I've seen dominant fish that I was almost sure had to be male, but were female.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I agree with noki. In addition: 
In some cases male yellow labs will have more black on their anal and pelvic fins but some females have a lot of black and some males have none.
Male red zebras will have 4 or more egg spots and females will have 4 or less. Those with 4 are up in the air. Females are also much brighter red and males tend to be more orange with a blue tint.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

I wouldnt rely solely on eggspots for determinging sex.....one of my female red zebras has far more eggspots than any fish in the tank and surprisingly more defined than the males as well.


----------



## Cartster21 (Jul 29, 2009)

haha well it seems then there is no way to tell without picking them up and examining them


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

well theres plenty of clues just dont take only one into consideration apart from venting u can tell by behavior and many other things to better guess the sex without venting.


----------



## Cartster21 (Jul 29, 2009)

What all should i be looking for? I want to make sure to get this right..


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

well if you see a fish holding you know its female.....eggspots help but isnt 100 percent accurate, the shimmying is often done by the males, often males will be more aggressive but not always.....color is often helpful but i have females that will take on male colorations when their holding or in a dispute so that isnt 100 percent either.....just watch the fish carefuly and take all factors into consideration and try to make ure best guess and dont be surprised if u end up being wrong....vent them when they get older and ull know for sure if u havent by then.


----------



## Cartster21 (Jul 29, 2009)

Once again i find myself being thankful for all of your help BRANT13


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> the shimmying is often done by the males


Anyone have females that shimmy?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i havent would be interesting to see tho?.....why they would i dont know since its part of a males mating habbits?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

BRANT13 said:


> i havent would be interesting to see tho?.....why they would i dont know since its part of a males mating habbits?


Females will also shimmy and circle as a display of dominance. My top two female socolofi do it all the time. The shimmy can seems to start off the fisght, then they circle for a while, liplock then the winner goes off and spawns with the male. Happens almost every time.

I have also seen holing females "vibrate" to ward off lurkers.

It is definitely more common for the males, but no always exclusively a male behavior.


----------

